# How do you make a cold pasta salad?



## paterson00 (May 28, 2008)

I buy these from supermarkets for lunch while i am at work and im sure it would be cheaper to make them.  How do you get the pasta to become like they make it. 

I have been told that once you have cooked it, run in under a cold tap straight away and it will be ready for a cold salad and not stick together.


----------



## suziquzie (May 28, 2008)

I do that, and also toss in a bit of the dressing I am using right away, if the rest of my ingredients are not ready. If nothing else, a small amount of veg or canola oil.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 28, 2008)

paterson00 said:


> I buy these from supermarkets for lunch while i am at work and im sure it would be cheaper to make them. How do you get the pasta to become like they make it.
> 
> I have been told that once you have cooked it, run in under a cold tap straight away and it will be ready for a cold salad and not stick together.


 
They cook it just short of _al dente_ - and rinse and cool it as quickly as possible - then drain. This leaves it with some texture and washes off the surface starch that will cause it to stick toigether.

Then - you can use the pasta in any way you want to make any "cold" salad.


----------



## paterson00 (May 28, 2008)

ok thats cool so my next question is what is al dent'e.  I know that it means almost crunchy when referring to vegetables but with pasta, ???????????

Not familier


----------



## jennyema (May 28, 2008)

paterson00 said:


> ok thats cool so my next question is what is al dent'e. I know that it means almost crunchy when referring to vegetables but with pasta, ???????????
> 
> Not familier


 
Same thing.  Translated it means "to the tooth," or just on the underside of done.  The pasta should have just a little bite to it.  That way it won't get real soggy when you add the dressing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 28, 2008)

When I make "cold" pasta salad...I drain and rinse, then add the dressing while the pasta is still hot/warm... then chill....Don't ask me why...Ok?


----------



## paterson00 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks very much for your advice so far.  So the next question i guess would be what do you reccommend i put in there.  I know trying things is half the fun but ruining the only lunch you have while working in the midle of no where is the other side of that!!

What sauces are good safe bets or should i be using some kind of oil?

I will be using a fair amount of sweetcorn and red peppers as i love both of them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 29, 2008)

Two things I always reach for in the cold pasta salads are....Cherry/Grape Tomaotes halved, and Swimps!!

Enjoy!


----------



## bethzaring (May 29, 2008)

I like to make my own oil and vinegar dressing for cold pasta salads,   for 12 ounces of pasta, use 2/3 cup nice olive oil and 3 T. vinegar, I use a red wine vinegar.  To the oil and vinegar dressing, add salt and pepper, some parmesan cheese, fresh or dried basil.  Add chopped vegetables, maybe some olives and cubed cheeses to the salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2008)

Tis the season for cold pasta salads.  There's so many recipes out there you can take a look here and choose your favorites.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2008)

We made a good one the other night, using vegetable rotini, salami, green & black olives, artichoke hearts, roasted red peppers, Vidalia onion, mushrooms, canned tomatoes with juice, S&P and Italian dressing. Keep in mind that the pasta soaks up a LOT of dressing and seasoning, so use a lot. 
If you want to use fresh tomatoes too, that's great, but the canned tomatoes with their juice really add a lot to the flavor of the finished salad.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 29, 2008)

A useful bit of info is I find that not as much dressing is needed if I rinse my pasta with cold water.  I rinse until it is no longer warm and then I let it dry as much as possible, stirring to release the water hidden in the holes.

Edited to say:  I guess I should have said the reason I rinse is to keep the starch off and to prevent me from having to over dress the salad.  Otherwise the dressing all soaks into the starch and you end up adding more, which equals more calories.


----------



## *amy* (May 29, 2008)

paterson00 said:


> I buy these from supermarkets for lunch while i am at work and im sure it would be cheaper to make them. How do you get the pasta to become like they make it.
> 
> I have been told that once you have cooked it, run in under a cold tap straight away and it will be ready for a cold salad and not stick together.


 
One of the problems I find with store-bought pasta salads is, there is way too much dressing. IMHO, the extra dressing (when packaged for sale), keeps the pasta from sticking together - and usually over-seasoned (to my taste). Sometimes I rinse under cold water, & sometimes I just let the pasta cool in the colander, while I'm prepping the other ingredients. When I add in the dressing, everything loosens up/doesn't stick together. 

Here's an interesting read, and tips: 

_Drain but do not rinse the pasta. Instead, dump it onto a large-lipped cookie sheet to cool and dry. Don't worry if the pasta sticks together. The dressing will break it up._ 

Five Steps to Perfect Pasta Salad

ETA: When I make pasta salad I make it in large quantitiies, place in a dutch oven & refrigerate. When I remove it from the fridge, I let it come to room temp, with the lid on. That also helps to avoid the pasta sticking together.  Maybe there is something to the non-rinse process (starch perhaps), that helps the dressing to cling.  Just a thought.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2008)

That's a pretty good guide, Amy. I'd say I probably use about the same proportion of dressing to pasta, maybe a little more if you include the juice from the canned tomatoes.


----------



## kadesma (May 29, 2008)

There are many wonderful suggestions for you here..Get your pasta ready and then add some of your favorite things..I just made one for my grandsons birthday and it went so fast it surprised me..I just cooked some penne, in salted water, drained, let cool, I did add a little  evoo to keep my pasta from sticking as it waited and cooled...I know it's frowned on by the experts, but it's my way...I then put it into a large bowl and added halved grape tomatoes, several hand fulls of fresh chopped flat leafed parsley, coarsley crumbled feta cheese, thinly sliced red oniona lot of it it's a favorite..salt and pepper and then tossed it with a Italian dressing, evoo,red wine vinegar, pinches of  oregano,majoram and topped it with shredded fresh picked basil....This is just an idea for you..I also love penne, with diced salami,celery chunks,cucumbers,cheese chunks,grape tomatoes, red onion rings,olives,chopped red peppers,parsley, toss then dress with oil and vinegar..
kadesma


----------

